# How do I know if my ink is dye or pigment ink?



## JuanLove (Apr 17, 2015)

hello there I just purchase a brand new epson artisan 1430 and plan of using it for heat transfers in t shirts. I did a couple of reading in google and found out that inkjet printers only have 2 types of ink its either dye or pigment. 
So how do i know if my ink is which? it doesnt say on the cartridge. 
A help will be really nice as I need to do samples by these weekend. 
TY!


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Dye ink will run when it gets wet, pigment won't, so you definitely need pigment for transfers. Also, some printers have ink mixtures in the same printer. The black might be pigment & the colors will be dye.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Isn't Claria ink dye based.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

GHEENEE1 said:


> Isn't Claria ink dye based.


 Claria printers have pigment black but the rest are dye. I've done shirts with Claria which lasted longer than expected, but I'd still recommend all pigment for best results.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Skinbus said:


> Claria printers have pigment black but the rest are dye. I've done shirts with Claria which lasted longer than expected, but I'd still recommend all pigment for best results.


The 1430 only contain Dye ink, there is only a few models that use the Claria ink and they pigment black and they are all 4 color models. 

The Claria ink has the best fade resistance out any dye ink but pigment is still better.


----------



## JuanLove (Apr 17, 2015)

sben763 said:


> The 1430 only contain Dye ink, there is only a few models that use the Claria ink and they pigment black and they are all 4 color models.
> 
> The Claria ink has the best fade resistance out any dye ink but pigment is still better.


 thanks for your help! i just purchase a pigment ink out of the store, and comes with a refillable cartridge 
will let you all know how it did for me


----------



## INKMYTHINGS (Mar 18, 2017)

JuanLove said:


> thanks for your help! i just purchase a pigment ink out of the store, and comes with a refillable cartridge
> will let you all know how it did for me


Hi 

Did this work for you? Is is possible to purchase pigment ink for this printer?


----------



## pesccash (Sep 7, 2017)

Did you figure out an answer to this question? I am super curious myself


----------



## pesccash (Sep 7, 2017)

Did the pigment ink work for the Epson Artisan 1430????


----------

